# Jon boat to airboat



## Reeloutlaw172 (May 24, 2011)

I have a 14 ft monark flat bottom that i have been restoring from a piece of junk. since i already have a boat with a regular motor and i decided to either make a mud buddy type motor or an airboat. this might sound dumb but i decided to make an airboat out of a lawn mower engine, ive seen it done before, but im not quite sure where to start. any help? 
thanks, nathan outlaw


----------



## fireshadow (May 24, 2011)

Would love to see how this is done. Just saw one like this last week. Coolest thing ever.


----------



## Mike P (May 24, 2011)

Don't have any ideas of how, but will be watching to see.


----------



## taterosu (May 24, 2011)

I have wanting to do the same thing. Hope somebody on here knows.


----------



## bulldog (May 24, 2011)

I'd youtube it for sure. There are a bunch of clever ways people do it. I would imagine a horizontal drive shaft would be easier than a vertical but either way you go there are ways to do it. I'd get the biggest motor I could find personally. They don't weigh too much. You probably won't have too much room up front of the motor, cage, and seat. Maybe enough for another seat or a small deck to fish from. You can probably make a motor mount and cage out of aluminum box tubing. Maybe do the motor mount out of steel and do everything else out of aluminum. Cage could be made out of chain link fence or something lighter. Really depends on how you make the cage frame. I think the steering would be pretty easy. Just do some sort of stick steer and you could use plywood or even street signs as rudders.

I've always wanted an air boat. I've never seen one on the water around here and I think they are awesome. I've always thought you could get a higher cc motorcycle engine and make one work pretty well. You could find a wrecked one and used everything on it. You know the gauges and computer, ect. If you start on this, post all the pics you can. It is something completely different than I have seen on the site.


----------



## Swamp Skiff (May 25, 2011)

It can be done. How much $$$ you got?!! There are a few "bolt on" kits out there. Truthfully if you are looking to run the hill or such you won't do it with a converted Jon. The width to length ratio isn't right amongst other things. If you just want to get into some really shallow water, you should be able to do that just fine

If you want to roll your own and not buy a kit, check out southernairboat.com and look in the mini section. Some good advice in there, and it may keep you from reinventing the wheel.

Swamp


----------



## Reeloutlaw172 (May 25, 2011)

im trying to spend the lease amount of money on it ( im only 14) but im good with motors and metal work i made trim tabs on my old jon boat out of a stopsign and that is what i wil probably use for the rudders and ive seen airboats done with very small engines, im only lookin to go at least 10 mph i have been searchin on craigslist and the mower stores and even the junk yard to find maybe a 20-30 hp engine. any places i should check?


----------



## Reeloutlaw172 (May 25, 2011)

i would post plenty of pics but i cant figure out how :? haha im not great with technology so any help?


----------



## Reeloutlaw172 (May 25, 2011)

little change to the project, the 14 ft hull i have is too damn heavy for a small motor to push so i traded a friend of mine for a smaller 10 footer which is much lighter and easier for me to handle and will fly with a small motor on it  but im back to square one, there is a bench riveted in near the bow, is there a way to get it out with tearin the boat to hell?


----------



## Swamp Skiff (May 27, 2011)

Craigs list or freecycle. If you know anyone that does stucco or hardcoat, the mixers usually wear out before the 8-10 hp motor does. Make sure to build a nice cage for it, you do not want to end up in the prop, have things end up in the prop, or have the prop explode and come towards you. Seriously, hang out on some of the airboat forums, there is even a mini airboat forum.

Swamp


----------



## taterosu (May 27, 2011)

The problem I keep seeing is the prop. The only way to do this cheap will be finding a used prop. Most of the guys on the talk about spending a thousand dollars on the prop alone. The same engines have a high rpm rate and will shatter blades not ment for them. Be sure you got a cage aroud anything spinning .... dont want to see you get hurt! Good luck and keep us posted....


----------

